
A webpack boilerplate for a production-ready marketing website - geniuscarrier
https://github.com/geniuscarrier/webpack-boilerplate
======
crcw
Well, I just gave it a try and this is how it looks like in my browser:
[http://postimg.org/image/kazxyotab/](http://postimg.org/image/kazxyotab/)

~~~
pacomerh
The page looks about right. The interesting part here is the module bundling,
not the UI.

edit: this is the markup on the demo <body> Webpack Boilerplate </body>

------
brianmurphy
Webpack is such a useful tool. These boilerplates are a nice way to get
started.

P.S. I found a little typo in the config code and sent you a pull request with
the fix.

~~~
geniuscarrier
Thanks. Merged.

------
notliketherest
Thanks, we need more of these.

------
jmknoll
This looks cool. I've never used webpack, but this seems like a good place to
start.

I'm a bit confused about the choice of package inclusions though. Waypoints.js
and scrollTo.js both feel like pretty opinionated choices. That is, it seems
like you have a particular idea in mind for the UI based on the inclusion of
those packages, but the UI is empty.

I think the inclusion of a (not overly complex) UI that makes interesting use
of the packages you included would help this project get a lot of traction, in
that it would more viscerally demonstrate that the user can go from nothing to
a pretty decent website in ~10 seconds.

~~~
geniuscarrier
Since a lot of people asking for production/demo page/screenshot, I've added
an example page as the default dev environment:
[https://github.com/geniuscarrier/webpack-
boilerplate](https://github.com/geniuscarrier/webpack-boilerplate)

------
vonklaus
Seems cool, if you have this in production it would be awesome to have a link
in the readme. A screenshot is the next best thing.

On mobile, supet tough to get a sense for what it is. I am familiar with the
toolset, but a "production" website push to start would be pretty helpful if
it was well done. I have no idea what this looks like on mobile, and even
downloading the repo and running it without a screenshot might be a barrier.

cheers

~~~
geniuscarrier
Added a gif screenshot: [https://github.com/geniuscarrier/webpack-
boilerplate](https://github.com/geniuscarrier/webpack-boilerplate)

------
some1else
The minified bundle.js for the boilerplate is 600kb. I would recommend
gzipping, and packing fonts to a separate bundle.

------
creullin
Nice. Was looking for something like this.

------
programminggeek
If you need an easy place to host your static html marketing website, check
out [http://www.statichosting.co/](http://www.statichosting.co/). It's $5 a
month and you can upload your site via zip file or command line.

Disclaimer: it's my service. I'd love to answer any questions you have.

~~~
copperx
I'm really curious about the niche you're targeting.

Let me try to figure it out: people that can code a static page and use a
static generator (know markup languages, maybe tempting languages, can use the
command line) and people who can't use an FTP app and haven't heard of
Git/Github pages.

How big is the intersection of these sets of people? I would be surprised if
it's more than a handful.

I'm not trying to sound pessimistic ... I would be happy, in fact, to know
that I'm wrong. So, if I may ask ... do you have more than 0 customers?

~~~
mryan
> people who can't use an FTP app and haven't heard of Git/Github pages.

I would also add S3 to that list. I host my (admittedly low-traffic) blog on
S3 with CloudFront as a CDN for <$2/month.

~~~
Blahah
why wouldn't you do it free on github pages?

~~~
mryan
I prefer S3 and CloudFront for various reasons, and <$2/month is so close to
free that it doesn't matter.

------
valbaca
Anyone got a screenshot for the lazy?

~~~
geniuscarrier
[https://camo.githubusercontent.com/dcc4f80ba22343f81873d94c4...](https://camo.githubusercontent.com/dcc4f80ba22343f81873d94c407cffa13c8e875a/687474703a2f2f67656e697573636172726965722e6d652f696d616765732f7765627061636b2d626f696c6572706c6174652e676966)

